# Protoboard question



## disco (Nov 3, 2019)

Just wondering, what are the "all required components" that come with the extra price tag? I understand there is the breadboards themselves, but does that include also switches, jacks, power supplies, etc? 

cheers


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2019)

You'll get the breadboards, switches, jacks, regulators, charge pump, resettable poly fuse, passive components, pin headers, and terminal blocks for the pots.

Basically everything you need to assemble the ProtoBoard.

It doesn't include a DC adapter, jumper wires, or (obviously) any components for actual prototyping.


----------



## disco (Nov 4, 2019)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jul 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> You'll get the breadboards, switches, jacks, regulators, charge pump, resettable poly fuse, passive components, pin headers, and terminal blocks for the pots.
> 
> Basically everything you need to assemble the ProtoBoard.
> 
> It doesn't include a DC adapter, jumper wires, or (obviously) any components for actual prototyping.



Any idea of eta on the next batch?


----------



## MR909 (Jul 29, 2020)

jessemhopkins said:


> Any idea of eta on the next batch?


I have a kit that I dont think I will get around to building. Where are you located?


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 29, 2020)

I would love another batch. I finally have time to build and prototype again. I would be willing to buy one or if they are coming soon I can wait.


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm also interested.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Jul 30, 2020)

MR909 said:


> I have a kit that I dont think I will get around to building. Where are you located?


I'm in Dallas, you?


----------

